# My old Galaxie



## nandoz (Sep 24, 2014)

I thought I would share this. It happens to be for sale right now.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/75943/message/1411511480/FS-+1967+Galaxie+500+428

I can't post a photo right now, I will try again later.


----------



## TEZZA (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Analyst Man (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice can we get some better shots?


----------



## Deererainman (Jan 5, 2015)

nandoz said:


> I thought I would share this. It happens to be for sale right now.
> 
> http://www.network54.com/Forum/75943/message/1411511480/FS- 1967 Galaxie 500 428
> 
> I can't post a photo right now, I will try again later.




Nice! Dad has a 62 Galaxie 500 with 406 and 3 deuces. It's all stock, riding on bias ply tires. I need to get some pics up.


----------

